# A Canadian Tune on a Canadian Guitar



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

"On the Tip of the Tongue" was written by Canadian fingerstyle guitar icon, Bob Evans, when his mother was diagnosed with Alzheimer's Disease. This is my attempt at it:






Tuning is Open G and you can get a transcription from Bob's website:



On The Tip Of The Tongue | Bob Evans


Usual rules apply.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That was lovely. Well done, sir.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> That was lovely. Well done, sir.


Thanks so much!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Backdrop lookin good too with the pleats hanging, and the logo out front. Nice set-up -- totally "downtown".


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Backdrop lookin good too with the pleats hanging, and the logo out front. Nice set-up -- totally "downtown".


Thanks! Not sure what "downtown" implies - urban dictionary didn't help... 



chuckv97 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Downtown = Appropriate level of sophistication. 😄


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Downtown = Appropriate level of sophistication. 😄


Ah. That makes more sense.


----------

